# RV,s



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

I have an idea for a new competition!!
Can anyone devise a question that Dazzler can't answer by saying ' Buy an RV'??


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

I would like to get a nice M/H with plenty of space BUT I need it do return more than 25MPG and fit on most camp sites does anyone have a surgestion?

Will that do? Richard...


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

You are top of the class so far Richard!!


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

aultymer said:


> I have an idea for a new competition!!
> Can anyone devise a question that Dazzler can't answer by saying ' Buy an RV'??


hi :lol: :lol: the same thought crossed my mind :lol:

ray


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Same here


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Can anyone suggest a suitable vehicle for touring the narrow lanes of Devon and Cornwall?

Steve


----------



## johnandcharlie (May 2, 2007)

wakk44 said:


> Can anyone suggest a suitable vehicle for touring the narrow lanes of Devon and Cornwall?Steve


And what can you park in a public car park?

I think the answer is a panel van :lol:


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Or what vehicle do you recommend for the cheapest insurance and servicing costs?

Steve


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

You've all convinced me... anyone want to buy my rv?? no...?? oh ok, i'll keep it then. :lol:


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

wakk44 said:


> Can anyone suggest a suitable vehicle for touring the narrow lanes of Devon and Cornwall?
> 
> Steve


yes mountain bike :wink: anything else you will need fennicks for your windows :wink:

ray


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

aultymer said:


> I have an idea for a new competition!!
> Can anyone devise a question that Dazzler can't answer by saying ' Buy an RV'??


Who's Dazzler? :?

C'mon chaps, if you are intending to have a "pop" at someone, at least give 'em the courtesey of getting their name right :roll:



"wakk44" said:


> Can anyone suggest a suitable vehicle for touring the narrow lanes of Devon and Cornwall?


A smart car perhaps? :lol: :lol:


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

Freudian slip - he is only Dazzer no Dazzler!!


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

RichardnGill said:


> I would like to get a nice M/H with plenty of space BUT I need it do return more than 25MPG and fit on most camp sites does anyone have a surgestion?


well, it's not a European with plenty of space and 25mpg.

Dazzer's bang on.. they're not fit for purpose .. :wink:


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

What vehicle would you recommend to help protect the environment that has the lowest exhaust emissions?

and don't say smart car :lol: 

Steve


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

Dazzer's bang on.. they're not fit for purpose 

Eh, doese'nt that depend on the purpose?

We don't all need to take the washer/dryer, 42" TV and full set of garden furniture with us.


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

wakk44 said:


> What vehicle would you recommend to help protect the environment that has the lowest exhaust emissions?
> 
> and don't say smart car :lol:
> 
> Steve


Wouldn't dream of it :lol:

Hows about a horse & cart?? mind you, judging by the amount of methane given out by a horse, you won't be doing the ozone layer much good....great for the roses tho'!


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

wakk44 said:


> What vehicle would you recommend to help protect the environment that has the lowest exhaust emissions?
> 
> and don't say smart car :lol:
> 
> Steve


Hi Steve
Maybe a 6.8 litre V10 Ford Triton engined C Class RV with an LPG conversion? :lol: :lol: 
Also answers a question above because the comparative fuel running cost would be equivalent to about 25 MPG..........
Keith


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

aultymer said:


> We don't all need to take the washer/dryer, 42" TV and full set of garden furniture with us.


Own up.. who has a 42" TV in the RV ? ..that's decadent .. clearly not needed, a 36" is big enough for anyone. :lol:


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

Buy an RV  

In case you havnt noticed Im actually on a mission to steer the UK public on the true and righteous path that all motorhomers will eventually walk down on their way to the local RV dealer to buy what every motorhomer really want but just hasnt realised it yet!!!

I also love the reaction I get every time I mention it. Really makes my day to engage in deep meaningful conversation with you lovely people. I think its good to have a debate about the pros and cons of both types of vehicles dont you??

I assume this thread came as a result of a chap asking about an A class Hymer. If no-one was to mention an RV to this chap how on Earth would he be able to make a balanced decision about the choice of vehicles on offer? Most people have never even seen an RV, never mind considered one as their motorhome choice and if everyone tells him to choose a Hymer or an Autotrail he isnt getting the whole picture is he?? :roll: 

Euro m/h are NOT perfect in a lot of ways (and neither are RVs for that matter). There are a lot of very good Euro models out there, I dont dispute this for 1 minute, but there are also a lot of very very bad Euro m/h as well, bad meaning badly made, badly designed and fitted to unsuitable base vehicles. Its the base vehicle problem that bothers me the most. As this is the foundation of the m/h it must be up to the job and im afraid to say that a lot of them simply are not.  

You wouldnt dream of building a house on weak foundations would you?? Why then are you happy to buy the (probably) 2nd most expensive purchase of your life on a vehicle not ideally suited to the job?? 8O 

A lot of threads on here are specifically about poor payloads, poor engine power/performance, poor build quality etc etc. The % of threads regarding RVs about similar problems are tiny by comparison. The question has to be asked why that is?? :? 

Will I stop pointing people down the RV road.....NO! If that bothers you, Im sorry but maybe you should go and have a look round some RVs and maybe, just maybe you will "get it" :wink:


----------



## 101368 (Oct 12, 2006)

ScotJimland said:


> aultymer said:
> 
> 
> > We don't all need to take the washer/dryer, 42" TV and full set of garden furniture with us.
> ...


Saw one in a Hymer at a rally last year. They were parked with a lovely sea view totally obscured by it.


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

I have looked at the space, the power and the build of Rvs and am not convinced they are fit for the job I want done. 

I still haven't seen the multitude of threads on poor payload, poor power, poor performance you have mentioned a couple of times. 

It is disingenuous to say that there are a small percentage of threads on poor power/ performance on RVs - if you throw enough power at any problem you can usually solve it but if you favour a more balanced elegant solution you do not just get more horses, you design for purpose within the available power and fuel economy. 
I would suggest that the purpose of most motorhomes is to give people a chance to enjoy the lifestyle at a price both in cash and environmental damage they can live with. (whether RV or Euro) 

You do not appear to see that some people do not want to drive about in large vehicles for many reasons. 

You keep harping on about 'suitability for the job' do you ever consider that the job you need done is different from other peoples and it is not a Euro vs Rv question. 
The reason I raised this thread was to get through to you that not everyone wants/needs an RV. If I were fulltiming and staying in the same place for weeks on end I too would consider an RV. 

Your constant RV answer gives people the impression you are trying to justify your purchase to someone???? It generally does not answer the question raised.


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

RV's dont suit everyone but I am a happy chappie :wink: :wink: :wink: 

TBH:- we all do what suits us best and long may it last :wink: 

good night campers


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

Oh now let me see

mmmmmmm Weight problems

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-28632.html
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-27483.html
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-27724.html
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-27696.html

Power Problems

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-20521.html
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-26023.html
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-26866.html
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-26358.html

I really dont think I need to list build problems as well but I think ive made a point here.

The reason you wont find too many engine power problems with RVs is because they dont have engine power problems!! Your right about Euro m/h been built for a purpose. But you would be much more accurate in saying they are built to a WEIGHT. And this is there main problem.

I am delighted that your motorhome does the job you want it to do. You have obviously bought the right vehicle for your requirements as indeed have I. Its just a shame that I couldnt find a Euro m/h that would do the job I wanted (and believe me I looked for a VERY long time). Towing a diving boat and a shed load of diving gear around the UK is I will grant you a bit specialised but I think I would be pretty safe in saying ANY RV would do this job, because that are built on a decent base vehicle in the first place.

I dont see it as been a Euro v RV debate, I simply inform people that an RV may be a choice for them. Its people like you that turn it into a debate by starting treads like this.

I dont need to justify my choice of vehicle to anyone, it is after all my choice but everytime someone tries to shout over what im trying to say im afraid i simply shout a bit louder, yes we RV owners are a "minority group" but we do still have a say and I for one will be heard. If you look at the replies to threads ive mentioned RVs on you will see it is always followed by someone saying "what about MPG" or "the license issue" or "not welcome on CC site" or "cant get them parked". Its this kind of reply that makes me shout even louder. People will ultimatley buy a vehicle that they think will do the job. That may be a Euro or an RV. However the one thing that nearly all RV owners will tell you is that they would not ever go back to a Euro m/h. That I think speaks volumes dont you??


----------



## 98585 (Apr 9, 2006)

All RV'ers (except Bruce  ) that I have met have owned Euro vans _*before*_ they purchased an RV. So maybe when they reccomend RV's they are speaking from _*experience*_. *Every single one* of the people who tried to talk me out of buying an RV had never owned one 8O

Just finished our first 10 days with a 255cm wide:? 34ft long RV. 550 miles of Mway, A & B roads Town centres as well as lanes with grass in the middle, a few stories to tell and a few scratches but Loads of fun, loads of room and looking forward to lots more of the same.


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

The thing that concerns me is that RV is seen as a generic for A Class American. When you mention RV Dazzer, are you refering to this, or the class of vehicle you drive, which is somewhat more compact.?


Andrew


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Andrew the yanks class any motorhome, 5th wheel or caravan as an RV. (Recreational Vehicle)

Olley


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

Oh yes and while we are on the subject I never did answer all the questions did I so here goes

I would like to get a nice M/H with plenty of space BUT I need it do return more than 25MPG and fit on most camp sites does anyone have a surgestion? 

Will that do? Richard...

Well Richard that would be a C class RV running a V10 triton engine on LPG. They do them from 20 feet long so no problems with sites

Can anyone suggest a suitable vehicle for touring the narrow lanes of Devon and Cornwall? 

Steve 

Well Steve that would be an RV towing a 4X4 behind it (they can do that you know as they have lots of power to tow heavy loads), a bit like my setup, I can then go anywhere I like including a lot of places your m/h wont go and still come "home" to all the comforts.

And what can you park in a public car park? 

I think the answer is a panel van 

Yes a panel van is good but what you really need is an RV towing a 4X4 behind it (they can do that you know as they have lots of power to tow heavy loads), a bit like my setup, I can then go anywhere I like including a lot of places your m/h wont go and still come "home" to all the comforts.

Or what vehicle do you recommend for the cheapest insurance and servicing costs? 

Steve

Well Steve that would be an RV which is probably about the same to insure as a comparable Hymer (not that Hymer do anything close but there you go). It also cost me less to service my RV last time round than it did my Merc Sprinter van for work.

What vehicle would you recommend to help protect the environment that has the lowest exhaust emissions? 

and don't say smart car 

Steve

Well Steve that would be a a C class RV running a V10 triton engine on LPG and towing a car behind it.

So there we are then all questions answered for you.

Anyone else want to "Ask Dazzer"??????? :wink:


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

Hello, just on a lighter note if i may be so bold , we have an RV and i wouldn't want a 42"TV in it .
It would obscure the view of our 67" projector screen :lol: :lol: :lol: 

And at the weekend i bought a 3 piece garden furniture set to go in the belly locker and even worse i am working on getting a washer / drier installed 

 .

We have 2 RV's one at 36ft long suits us for fulltiming , the other a dayvan type of affair is a general runaround but offers bed,cooking facilities,fridge etc.So RVs like Europeans offer lots of options for different needs.

Chris


----------



## sersol (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi all this thread made me smile.
Knowing people on both sides of the fence (that is to say euro/mh & arv's owners) ,there are two sides to any story.Infact there is no perfect solution.
However maybe there should be 2 MHF sites 1 for arv's & 1 for euro/mh's.
For my part, in the main I don't mind them being mixed but it seems as if some people have a problem with era's don't you DAZZER.
I agree with the sentiments of the first poster.
Now I'm sure that this will open two distinct camps(its started already) this thread is not about arv's v euro's its about Dazzer tbh,some of what he says is true,although he is not as well as informed sometimes as he thinks he is.
I've no doubt he will come back saying this is some personal attack on him,Dazzer its not. But PLEASE we don't ALL want to know YOUR views on OUR m/h's. After all when ever there is a tread relating to an arv we euro owner don't spout in and say get "this or that".
If you have something contructive to say thats great if you don't then say nothing (its not a competition who can slate euro's the most) Infact I can't think of many other ARV's owners that voice your opinion so often.
So Dazzer I'm not trying to offend you as such,but next time YOU post on this subject please consider the offence YOU may cause.
Gary


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

The only thing that bothers me about the thread is the title. 

I expect that I'm alone in thinking why do so many people use a comma , when they should use an inverted comma ' to indicate the apostrophe and thinking hang on its only a plural shouldn't be anything and then RV is an abbreviation and stands for both singular and plural so shouldn't even have an 's'. 

Yes I know that this is {offtopic} but it is just as relevant to MHF as some of what has gone on in the thread. This website is about all forms of motorhoming and starting a thread to complain about Dazzer's obvious preference is as silly as me starting one to moan about microsoft operating systems compared to the obviously better mac OSX..... oooops 

Regards Frank


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

sersol said:


> Hi all this thread made me smile.
> Knowing people on both sides of the fence (that is to say euro/mh & arv's owners) ,there are two sides to any story.Infact there is no perfect solution.
> However maybe there should be 2 MHF sites 1 for arv's & 1 for euro/mh's.
> For my part, in the main I don't mind them being mixed but it seems as if some people have a problem with era's don't you DAZZER.
> ...


Gary. You are indeed a wise man who seems to have a fairly balanced view on the subject. Tis true that I do rattle on a bit about the matter, however let us not forget that I am 1 voice of many on here and the thread that started this whole thing "Hymer" was from a very nice chap who up until posting on here didnt know what an RV was. Now he may or may not decide an RV is for him but had I not had a say he would still not know what an RV was and how can that be a good thing??

I am simply "spreading the word" to anyone who will listen. If telling people about an alternative m/h to a Euro offends some people then im sorry but its not my problem is it??

And Frank

Well said sir!!!!!!!! I have been on here for a bit now and feel honoured that I can rustle up enough feeling between my fellow members to actually have a whole thread dedicated to little old me!!! I guess I must be "special" which means that you must all find my views "special" as well.


----------



## krull (Jul 22, 2006)

aultymer said:


> I have an idea for a new competition!!
> Can anyone devise a question that Dazzler can't answer by saying ' Buy an RV'??


How about 'What do I buy if I want a cool and sexy m/h'

Unless of course you get turned on by stetsons and chaps....YEEHAH! :wink:


----------



## 98585 (Apr 9, 2006)

krull said:


> How about 'What do I buy if I want a cool and sexy m/h' quote]
> 
> Ice cream anyone?


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

krull said:


> How about 'What do I buy if I want a cool and sexy m/h'


Sexy AND Cool.. in a motorhome ... tough one, how about this one :wink:


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

jimjam said:


> Ice cream anyone?


Nah! Its too cold for ice cream today.........pass the popcorn please! :lol: 
opcorn:

Now that IS cool Jim.......I could just see you in that :lol: :lol:


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

krull said:


> aultymer said:
> 
> 
> > I have an idea for a new competition!!
> ...


Krull you respond to nearly every RV posting so maybe your a wanabee RV'er? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

RR said:


> Krull you respond to nearly every RV posting so maybe your a wanabee RV'er? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: He's a 'closet' RVer .. when are you coming 'out' ? 
you know you wanna.. 8)


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

ScotJimland said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: He's a 'closet' RVer .. when are you coming 'out' ?
> you know you wanna.. 8)


It's the Dazzer effect :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## krull (Jul 22, 2006)

RR said:


> krull said:
> 
> 
> > aultymer said:
> ...


Not every RV posting, just Dazzer's :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

krull said:


> RR said:
> 
> 
> > krull said:
> ...


Im beginning to think Krull is a bit of a stalker.......scary thought!!


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Is stalking allowed? It seems that it has been overlooked by SOME on MHF..........

As has been previously alluded to the term RV is an abbreviation for Recreational Vehicle and in my mind it encompasses all the different types of Recreational Vehicles and as such a motorhome (wherever built) would come under that blanket heading....
Just to be picky, if there is more than one RV (Recreational Vehicle) in a description then I believe it is quite correct to use the apostrophe to indicate RV's (Recreational Vehicles) :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Keith


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Errrrrrrrrrr....sorry to contradict but not according to the "Apostrophe protection society" 

The Apostrophe Protection Society was started in 2001 by John Richards, now its Chairman, with the specific aim of preserving the correct use of this currently much abused punctuation mark in all forms of text written in the English language.

The rules concerning the use of Apostrophes in written English are very simple:
1. They are used to denote a missing letter or letters, for example:
I can't instead of I cannot 
I don't instead of I do not 
it's instead of it is 

2. They are used to denote possession, for example:
the dog's bone 
the company's logo 
Jones's bakery (but Joneses' bakery if owned by more than one Jones) 

... but please note that the possessive form of it does not take an apostrophe any more than ours, yours or hers do

the bone is in its mouth 

... however, if there are two or more dogs, companies or Joneses in our example, the apostrophe comes after the 's':
the dogs' bones 
the companies' logos 
Joneses' bakeries 

3. Apostrophes are NEVER ever used to denote plurals! Common examples of such abuse (all seen in real life!) are:
Banana's for sale which of course should read Bananas for sale 
Menu's printed to order which should read Menus printed to order 
MOT's at this garage which should read MOTs at this garage 
1000's of bargains here! which should read 1000s of bargains here! 
New CD's just in! which should read New CDs just in! 
Buy your Xmas tree's here! which should read Buy your Xmas trees here! 

(sorry Keith :lol: :lol: )

PS....a comma shouldn't be used either as in the original title just to keep slightly on-topic :lol: :lol:


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

Well I am glad we got that sorted out :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

Apologies all round folks. 
I don't know what I was thinking off. 





That comma was just like me buying a motorhome ( Euro RV ). 
A total aberation!!


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Linda
It is a long time since I was at school and although that is no excuse I was convinced that I was correct with the use of the apostrophe (however Sharon was not :roll: :roll: ). I think you ladies are ganging up on me :lol: :lol: 
So apologies offered and thanks given :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Keith

(Note: No sarcasm here :lol: :lol: )


----------

